# mehrere Motoren über ein Notausschütz



## docauto (4 August 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ich muss ca. 10 Motoren mit einer SPS ansteuern. In der Anlage wird ein Notaus-Relais (PNOZ-XV3) installiert, sprich die Anlage ist Kategorie 3 - PL d.
Die würde doch bedeuten das ich in jeden Motorlastkreis 2 Schütze vom Notaus mit einbauen muss. 
Kann man auch zwei Hauptschütze für Notausfunktion benutzen und dannach mit den einzelnen Motorzweige abgehen (siehe Anhang) ?
Wir würdet ihr das Problem lösen.
Die SPS ist eine S7-313. 

Grüße der Doc Auto


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 August 2010)

grundsätzlich geht das, aber du must natürlich deine Hauptschütze
und Not-Halt Schaltung entsprechend den neuen Maschinenrichtlinien
bewerten, berechnen und später validieren.


----------



## docauto (4 August 2010)

@Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
das ging aber schnell. Danke für die Antwort. 


Welche andere Möglichkeit gibt es noch?
Hatvielleicht jemand ein Beispiel mit Notaus und mehreren Motoren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 August 2010)

die lössung die du da vor hast ist doch schon ganz in ordnung,
eine weitere wäre das du vor jeden Motor abgang jeweils zwei
Schütze schaltest. Wenn die Leistungen nicht zu hoch sind, also
bei den Motoren, kannst du dir bei Phönix mal die Halbleiterschütze
anschauen http://www.phoenixcontact.de/produkte/54143_54157.htm.

Aber um das richtige Bewerten nach Maschinenrichtlinie kommst du nicht rum.


----------



## docauto (4 August 2010)

@Helmut_von_der_Reparatur

die Leistung liegt bei 2,2 bis 4 KW. Die Halbleiterschütze sehen richtig gut aus. Da muss ich mal nach den Preis schauen. 
Beispiel von Phönix schalten die für Kat3 mit einem Schütz die Last und 
über das Notaus Relais die Masse ab. 
Ist das so OK ??
Wenn der Preis stimmt ist das für kleine Motorleisungen eine richt gute Sache.

Grüße Doc Auto


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 August 2010)

ja die machen das ganz ohne Leistungsschütz, ich glaube sogar nach
Kat 3. Die dinger sind wirklich Preiswert und können sogar Wenden, den
Motorschutz übernehmen. Die haben schon ihren Charme.


----------



## docauto (4 August 2010)

Morgen geht sofort eine Preisanfrage raus.
Gibt es davon schon Daten für SISTEMA ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 August 2010)

das würde ich mal bei Phönix anfragen, könnte es mir aber vorstellen


----------



## docauto (4 August 2010)

Ich Danke dir für deine Hilfe. Wenn noch jemand eine andere Lösung hat,
dann gerne darstellen.
Werde erstmal die Preisanfrage abwarten. 

Grüße Doc Automation


----------



## MSB (4 August 2010)

Also die Phoenix-Type ist: ELR W3,
die teile können laut Handbuch bis PL e

Alle relevanten Sistema-Werte sind in der entsprechenden Packungs-Beilage hinterlegt:
https://select.phoenixcontact.com/p...om=eshop&f=me_doku/redak/packb/9037067_02.pdf

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 August 2010)

hast du die schon mal verbaut Manuel?


----------



## MSB (4 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> hast du die schon mal verbaut Manuel?



Innerhalb des letzten Jahres haben wir so ca. 20 Stück von den Geräten verbaut.
Ist zwar noch kein nennenswerter Zeitraum, aber bisher konnten wir noch nicht den geringsten Hauch von Problemen feststellen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## docauto (4 August 2010)

Das stimmt mich zuversichtlich.

Grüße Doc Auto


----------



## Sockenralf (5 August 2010)

Hallo,


Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> hast du die schon mal verbaut Manuel?


 
Wir haben die Teile Anfang 2009 bei einem Umbau verwendet und 3 Wochen nach der IBN wieder ausgebaut, weil wir damit nicht glücklich wurden.

Die Teile sollten eine Bandregelung steuern, hat aber nicht wirklich funktioniert.
Nach ca. 5 Stunden sind sie auf Störung gegangen (irgendwas mit "internem Fehler" wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe) --> auch Phoenix konnte nicht helfen --> jetzt werkeln wieder 2 Siemens-Schütze

Ich setze die Dinger für sowas nicht mehr ein.

An einer anderen Stelle (Hydraulikpumpe) läuft eines der Teile ohne irgendwelche Probleme


MfG


----------



## docauto (5 August 2010)

@Sockenralf
du macht mir Angst.
Ich habe 20 Motoren zu steuern. Das macht 60 Schütze (2 für Not-Aus und 1 für SPS Steuerung). 
Wenn ich zwei Hauptschütze nehmen würde müssten die jeweils für 50KW ausgelegt werden. Das geht auch ins Geld. Die Schützen zum steuern der SPS brauche ich dann auch noch. 

Habe gerade noch eine andere Idee ?

Meine Anlage hat ausser den 20 Motoren noch 3 Maschinen für die ich Kat3 brauche. Die haben 2 Schützen für Wartungstürüberwachung. 

Die 20 Motoren treiben eigentlich nur Maschinen an die ohne Werkzeug nicht zu öffnen sind. Könnte man die 20 Motoren eine andere geringeren Kat. zuordnen (2). Dann brauche ich nur noch 1 Schütz. 

Das Not-Aus Relais bis 2 Kanalig ausgeführt. Die Abgangsseite wird einmal in die Wartungstürüberwachung eingebunden (2Kanalig) und mit einen 3 Kanal das Hauptschütz für die 20 Motoren bedient.
Des weiteren würde ich noch die 24V für die Relais mit einem 4 Kanal anschalten. 


 Was hält die SPS-Forumgemeinde davon.


----------



## MSB (5 August 2010)

Also die Anwendung von Sockenralf hört sich für mich irgendwie nach relativ schnellen Drehrichtungswechsel an,
mag sein das die Teile damit (bzw. den damit verbundenen häufigen Spitzenströmen nicht so ganz klar kommen.

Meine Applikation war da eher langsam ... ca. 2x pro Minute für ca. 10-15 Sekunden,
dann aber wieder etliche Minuten Pause ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 August 2010)

Genau Docauto,
wie sollen die Relais den schalten, einmal pro Stunde ist etwas anderes wie
alle paar Sekunden hin und her.


----------



## Sockenralf (5 August 2010)

Hallo,

bei mir waren´s die größeren 9A-Geräte, die einen ca. 0,25kW-Motor pro Minute ca. 2-3 mal für ca. 3 Sekunden in die eine oder in die andere Richtung steuerten.

Das ging wie gesagt auf Dauer nicht gut 

Ich habe die Teile an anderen Wende-Applikationen im Einsatz, die WESENTLICH weniger schalten --> kein Problem

Motor Ein-Aus ohne Drehrichtungsumkehr --> ebenfalls kein Problem.


Damals waren die Teile aber flammneu --> vielleicht sind die aktuellen besser.

Ggf. einfach mal mit einem kleinen Motor und einem Zeitrelais einen 100h-alle-20Sek.-links-rechts-Versuch aufbauen


MfG


----------



## docauto (5 August 2010)

auf keinen Fall schnelle Schaltvorgänge und auch nur immer eine Drehrichtung. Laufen müssen die dann mehr Stunden mit kurzen Unterbrechungen. 
Da wir aber bei diesen Kunde Fuß fassen wollen, sollte diesbezüglich nichts schief gehen.

Wie sieht es mit meinen zuvor beschrieben Idee aus. Machbar ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 August 2010)

ich würde den Tip von Ralf folgen, allerdings es mit 3 Relais versuchen, 
lass Sie ruhig eine woche laufen wenn du die Zeit dazu hast.
Die Relais selber sind ja glaube ich sehr Preiswert.

überleben die Relais den Test, baue sie mit ruhigen Gewissen ein.

Überleg dir mal was du bei deinen 20 Motore an Aufwand sparst,
da rechnet sich so ein versuch schon.


----------



## Sockenralf (5 August 2010)

Hallo,

nochmal zum mitschreiben:
du hast mittlerweile 20 Motore, die du Ein-Aus-schalten willst (über SPS), oder?

Warum nicht so:
EINEN Hauptschütz für alle zusammen (das eine Potential vom PNOZ), die DA-Karte der SPS über das andere Potential des PNOZ, und die einsprechenden DA´s schalten noch EINEN Schütz pro Motor.

Macht EINEN großen Hauptschütz zusätzlich und 20 Motorschütze, die du sowieso bräuchtest.


MfG


----------



## MSB (5 August 2010)

Zu deiner vorherigen Methode (dem ganzen eine niedrigere Kategorie/PL zu verpassen),
ohne Anwalt sag ich gar nichts ... das muss derjenige (und nur der) beurteilen der unter die ganze Sache später
seine Unterschrift setzen wird.

Da gibt es auch den Begriff akzeptiertes Restrisiko, den jeder persönlich sowie auch die div. Branchen ganz unterschiedlich auslegen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## docauto (5 August 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nochmal zum mitschreiben:
> du hast mittlerweile 20 Motore, die du Ein-Aus-schalten willst (über SPS), oder?
> ...



Richtig. 20 Motoren nur Ein und Aus. 
Wenn ich es so mache wie du es vorgeschlagen hast ist das aber auch kein Kat3 mehr. Da gab es hir im Forum ja schon oft Beträge zum Thema abschalten der DA-Karte.

Morgen bekomme ich die Preise zu den Phönix Schützen. Mal sehen.
Wenn ich jetzt 20 Phönix Schützen nehme, stellt sich die Frage wie ich die 
an ein Not-Aus Relais mit 3  oder 4 Ausgängen bekomme. 
Ich habe mal das Beispiel aus dem Manual angehängt. Wie bekommen die 
mit einen 1 Kanal System Kat3 hin ?


----------



## Safety (5 August 2010)

Hallo,
ich gebe meinen Senf auch noch dazu.

PLr ermitteln, kann man für jede Sicherheitsfunktion einzeln. Jetzt muss man aber noch die Überlappenden Gefährdungsbereiche beachten. Kann sein das man mehrere Aktoren in eine SF packen muss. 

Sicherheitsgerichtete Abschaltung von Antrieben STO, kann bei einem niedrigen PLr mit PLc z. B. mit einem Schütz, welches auch für die Betriebsmäßige Prozesstechnische Abschaltung genutzt werden kann. Aber hier muss man auch die Anforderungen der entsprechenden Kategorie erfüllen. Bei Kategorie 1 z.B. die grundlegenden und bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien und dass Bauteil muss Bewährt sein siehe 13849-2. Hier müssen bei der PL Berechung die Gesamten Betätigungen des Schützes einfließen, auch alle nicht sicherheitsgerichteten. Für die Auswahl des Schützes bedeutet dies er muss Überdimensioniert sein, was das bedeutet steht in der 13849-2.

Wenn aber eine höherer PLr ermittelt wird ,z.B. PLr = d dann muss man oft eine Kategorie 3 wählen um die 13849 zu erfüllen. Auch hier stehen die Anforderungen in der 13849-1. 
Also Redundanz ist gefordert, in deinem Fall also zwei Aktoren, Schütze. Dies kann ein Hauptschütz sein oder auch unter umständen ein Leistungsschalter (Rücksprache Hersteller, B10d Wert, Abschaltung und Rückführung möglich?).
Der zweite Pfad kann ein weiterer Hauptschütz sein oder der Prozesstechnische Motorschütz. Hier muss man aber die Grundlegenden und Bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien der 13849-2 einhalten!  Wichtig ist wenn man die Motorschütze mit einer SPS ansteuert und diese dann mit einem Sicherheitskontakt Byte weise abschalten will die Herstellerangaben beachten, wenn es überhaupt möglich ist! Auch hier müssen bei den Betätigungen alle mit eingerechnet werden.

Beispiel für Leistungsschalter siehe:
http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/Tc/TczNjA1NQAA_40349715_FAQ/40349715_FAQ_functional_safety_circuit_breaker_de.pdf


----------



## MSB (5 August 2010)

docauto schrieb:


> Morgen bekomme ich die Preise zu den Phönix Schützen. Mal sehen.
> Wenn ich jetzt 20 Phönix Schützen nehme, stellt sich die Frage wie ich die
> an ein Not-Aus Relais mit 3  oder 4 Ausgängen bekomme.
> Ich habe mal das Beispiel aus dem Manual angehängt. Wie bekommen die
> mit einen 1 Kanal System Kat3 hin ?



Also das von dir angesprochene PNOZ XV3 hat: 3x Schließer unverzögert, 2x Schließer unverzögert.

Schaltungsempfehlung hier:
1 Kontakt unverzögert an die entsprechende Ausgangskarte welche auf die Eingänge R L verschaltet sind
Die beiden verzögerten Kontakte + und - von US bzw. GND wegschalten.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## docauto (5 August 2010)

Und das für alles 20 Schützen parallel ?

Es muss auch nicht ein PONZ XV3 sein.

Grüße


----------



## MSB (5 August 2010)

Ja, für alle parallel, so hättest du die beiden Varianten in den Schaltungsbeispielen auf ideale weise kombiniert.

Du hättest damit folgende Warnung berücksichtigt:


			
				Beilage schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings sollte bei dieser Art der Integration immer berücksichtigt werden, dass ein
> Abschalten der Bemessungssteuerspeisespannung bei angesteuertem Motor immer mit
> Verschleiß im Halbleiter-Wendeschütz verbunden ist.


Da du die Ansteuerung des Relais aber zeitlich vor der Steuerspeisepannung wegnimmst ist das kein Problem.

Zu deiner Anfrage bezüglich einkanalig und Kat.3


			
				Beilage schrieb:
			
		

> Da die Betriebsspannung des Halbleiter-Wendeschützes nur einkanalig abgeschaltet
> wird, ist diese Art der Installation nach SIL 3 (Kat 3, Kat 4) nur zulässig, wenn ein Fehlerausschluss für
> Querschluss zulässig ist, wie es z.B. der Fall ist, wenn das Halbleiter-Wendeschütz und das Sicherheitsrelais
> im gleichen Schaltschrank installiert sind.
> ...



Mfg
Manuel


----------



## docauto (6 August 2010)

Danke für die Infos.
Leider kann ich den R Eingang des Schütz nicht parallel zu den andern schalten da dieser Eingang ja zum Steuern des Schütz ist.
Ergo ich müsste 20 weitere Kontakte vom Not-Aus Relais erzeugen.


----------



## MSB (6 August 2010)

docauto schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos.
> Leider kann ich den R Eingang des Schütz nicht parallel zu den andern schalten da dieser Eingang ja zum Steuern des Schütz ist.
> Ergo ich müsste 20 weitere Kontakte vom Not-Aus Relais erzeugen.



Der R-Eingang kommt vom Ausgang der SPS, diese Ausgänge werden wiederum über einen Kontakt des Not-Aus Relais versorgt ...

US und GND wird parallel geschaltet.


----------



## nico (6 August 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nochmal zum mitschreiben:
> du hast mittlerweile 20 Motore, die du Ein-Aus-schalten willst (über SPS), oder?
> ...



So steht auch ein Beispiel zu Kat. 3 im Moeller Sicherheitshandbuch.
So hat man ja 2 Schütze in Reihe. Wenn eines versagt wird der Motor dennoch sicher abgeschaltet. Beim nächsten Wiedereinschalten macht sich der Fehler dann über die zurückgelesenen Kontakte der Schütze durch das Sicherheitsschaltgerät bemerkbar. Ich bin der Meinung, dass es so ausreichend sein müsste.

http://www.moeller.net/de/products_solutions/solutions/safety/safety_manual/index.jsp


----------



## docauto (7 August 2010)

Mal noch eine andere Frage.
Ich habe in der Anlage 2 FU's. Macht ihr in euere Steuerungen FI Schutzschalter rein ?
Bei 150A Bemessungsstrom müsste ich da mehrere einbauen. Dann noch den B Type. Die Kosten dann aber ganz schön.


----------



## Sockenralf (7 August 2010)

nico schrieb:


> So steht auch ein Beispiel zu Kat. 3 im Moeller Sicherheitshandbuch.
> So hat man ja 2 Schütze in Reihe. Wenn eines versagt wird der Motor dennoch sicher abgeschaltet. Beim nächsten Wiedereinschalten macht sich der Fehler dann über die zurückgelesenen Kontakte der Schütze durch das Sicherheitsschaltgerät bemerkbar. Ich bin der Meinung, dass es so ausreichend sein müsste.
> 
> http://www.moeller.net/de/products_solutions/solutions/safety/safety_manual/index.jsp


 
Hallo,

SO ist das beu uns Gang-und-Gäbe.
Wenn das nicht mehr Kat. 3 sein sollte .....

MfG


----------



## Safety (8 August 2010)

Hallo Ralf,
wenn wir uns mal die Schaltung genau ansehen die der Kollege oben beschrieben hat, dann möchte er eine Kategorie 3 Architektur aufbauen. 

Stillsetzen im Notfall, Sicherheitsfunktion Not-Halt bzw. Not-Aus.

Diese besteht in der Regel aus mehreren Kanälen. Jetzt sieht die SF so aus, er hat den Taster also Eingang, Sensor, dann das Sicherheitsrelais soweit auch kein Problem eventuell Beispiel 29 im BGIA Bericht 2/2008. Aber jetzt kommt die Frage wie sieht das denn bei dem Aktor aus.

Des Subsystem Aktor besteht hier aus den zwei Schützen ein Kanal wird direkt vom Sicherheitsrelais abgeschaltet der andere aber hat hier eine Nichtsichere SPS dazwischen bzw. die Ausgangskarte.

Diese Karte ist natürlich bei der Betrachtung zu berücksichtigen, da es bei einem Fehler in der Karte zu einem Versagen des Kanals kommen kann, auch hier muss der Diagnosedeckungsgrad betrachtet werden und auch alle anderen Parameter der 13849. 
Denn die Kanäle müssen eben eine gewissen Qualität aufweisen.
Oder man macht auch diese Karte eine Fehlerausschluss was meist gemacht wird aber das kann man eben nur wenn der Hersteller einem was dazu sagt siehe Siemens Dokument. Und man muss die Karte nach Herstellerangaben Abschalten. 

Man kann mit solch einem Aufbau eine Kat3 erreichen, da ein versagen durch nicht abfallen des Schützes erkannt wird den dieser muss natürlich Rückgelesen werden. 

Wie geschrieben nur mit einem Fehlerausschluss auf die Karte möglich. Oder man macht eine Kontaktvervielfältigung hinter das Sicherheitsrelais, und schaltet alles nach der SPS ab. Dies kann aus entsprechenden Hilfsschützen bestehen. Die dann aber auch in die Berechnung mit einfliesen und bei Kat3 auch Zweikanalig sein müssen. 

Auch muss man die Grundlegenden und Bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien der 13849-2 beachten das bedeutet wieder z.B. Überdimensionieren der Schütze und zwar aller Schütze in der SF, auch der Prozessschütze. Steht in der EN ISO 13849-2 Tabelle D.2

Die Idee eine Sicherheitsbauteil als Aktor zunehmen ist nicht schlecht, bzw. könnte man zwei oder eben mehrere Hauptschütze nehmen. 

Eine weitere Frage ist natürlich ob in der Risikobeurteilung wirklich ein PLr von d rauskommt. 20 Motoren sind dass Bänder? Sind da keine Schutztüren die dann auch betrachtet werden müssen. Oft wird auch über das Ziel hinausgeschossen, aber das kann man aus der Ferne nicht beurteilen und soll auch den Kollegen nicht verunsichern, denn er hat ja die Risikobeurteilung gesehen bzw. auch gemacht. 

Man kann durchaus jede Gefahr einzeln betrachten, könnte in diesem Beispiel sein, dass er nur wenige Motoren in PLd abschalten muss!?


----------



## Sockenralf (8 August 2010)

Hallo Safety,

mal laut gedacht:
die SPS-DA-Karte hat einmal eine Spannungsversorgung und einmal die Anbindung an den Rückwandbus.

Wenn ich jetzt die Spannungsversorgung der Karte über ein entspr. Gerät (z. B. PNOZ *SCHÄM* ) wegschalte, kann die Karte machen was sie will --> woher soll die Spannung für die DA´s noch kommen?

MfG


----------



## Safety (8 August 2010)

Hallo Ralf, 
genau das ist es, ich kann es nicht sagen das muss der Hersteller!
Mir hat vorkurzem eine Kunde berichtet, dass er genau so einen Fehler hatte und der Aktor nicht mehr abgeschaltet hat, trotz Sicherheitskontakt vor den Karte, es gibt so viele Hersteller jeder macht es anders, wie soll man jetzt wissen was geht und was nicht?


----------



## docauto (8 August 2010)

@Safety

Sind einige Elevatoren (geschlossen), 4 Maschinen mit Deckel welche aber über ein eigene Sicherheitsrelais überwacht werden, Schüttelrinnen, Lüfter (geschlossen) Schneckenantriebe (geschlossen), einige Maschinen ohne Wartungsöffnungen.
Mir macht halt nur der Not-Halt etwas Probleme. Wollte mit Kat3 auf Nummer sicher gehen. Da eine Machine Kat3 ist. 
Wenn man aber von den anderen Maschine und Geräten ausgeht, würde ich auf PLr c gehen. Das müsste ja Kat2 sein und nur noch einkanalig Sein.


----------



## Safety (8 August 2010)

Beispielhafte Vorgehensweise.

Wie oben beschrieben wird bei Bändern oder Förderstrecken oft über das Ziel hinausgeschossen. 
Das ganze beginnt mit der Risikobeurteilung, dass kann man durchaus auch für jedes Band einzeln machen. Also eine Risikoanalyse, dann eine Risikobewertung, dann entscheidet man ob das Restrisiko akzeptabel ist, da man bei solch einer Risikobeurteilung von einem Band ganz ohne Schutzeinrichtungen ausgeht sind hier schon einige Gefahren vorhanden.

Also muss man die Dreischritt Methode anwenden. Bei Bändern reicht oft schon eine Inhärent Sichere Konstruktion um ein akzeptables Restrisiko zu erreichen. Ausgehend von den Restrisiken bewertet man jetzt die Steuerungstechnische Schutzmaßnahme. 

In dem Fall Not-Halt wird man hier wahrscheinlich zu einem geringen Plr kommen, natürlich sind auch Schnittstellen zu betrachten. 

Zurück zum Beispiel oben, wenn er wirklich PLd benötigt ist das kein Spaß mehr und kann zu schweren Verletzungen führen.

Also schau  Dir doch die Gefahren genauer an und dann entscheide, nur weil eine Gefahr in PLd da ist muss doch nicht alles in PLd sein!


----------



## docauto (8 August 2010)

Wie schon weiter vorn geschrieben. Ist die Sicherheitseinrichtung für die eine Maschine in Kat3 ausgeführt. Die Not halt taster werden bis zum Sicherheitsrelais auch 2 kanalig ausgeführt und in das Sicherheitsrelais der Maschine auch 2 kanalig eingebunden.

Die anderen Maschinen werden in den nächsten Wochen montiert. Dann werde ich mir alles nocheinmal Vorort ansehen und die Risiken noch einmal betrachten.
Ich hatte mit nur eine Beispielanlage anschauen dürfen.


----------



## Safety (8 August 2010)

Zur Umsetzung der PLc, hier kann das Balkendiagramm
in der 13849-1 hilfreich sein, wenn man da nachsieht ist PLc z.B. mit Kategorie 1 erreichbar. 
Also kannst Du hier als Aktor mit einem Bewährten Bauteil auskommen.

Bei deinem Problem gäbe es da mehrere Möglichkeiten z.B. ein Hauptschütz oder eben die Prozessschütze aber diese müssen Bewährt sein was das bedeutet steht in der 13849-2. Lese Dir die Anforderungen der KAT1 mal durch.

Und auch jetzt ist es wichtig die SPS Karte dazwischen zu bewerten. 

Aber Du musst natürlich die PLd mit Kategorie 3 abschalten.


----------



## docauto (30 August 2010)

Hallo

ich habe mal wieder eine Frage.
Wenn ich für eine Maschine (Türüberwachung) Kat 3 benötige, muss ich ein Sicherheitsrelais mit Querschlusserkennung einsetzten ?
Ich hätte (Preis) dafür gern ein Pilz X5 einsetzen der hat aber keine Querschlusserkennung.

Grüße


----------

